# no boot no display .. possible mobo problem?



## sjstays (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

i have been facing a problem with my PC .. 

the system used to shut down on its own, sometimes with a blue screen error. after a few days, it now has a no boot no display error. tried to use only one stick of memory in alternate slots. no go, tied reseated the CMOS battery.. tried without the gfx card, no go.. finally changed the PSU, worked for a few minutes and then again i am back to the no boot no display scenario. cleaned up the entire rig.. unseated the processor, reapplied the thermal paste, still no go. please let me know if this is an issue with my motherboard.. please find below my config: 

Asus M2n-Mx motherboard
2 gb of ram (2 sticks)
athlon CPU X3 Phenom
Geforce GTS 450
1.75 TB HDD

let me know what should be my next step of action?

also can anyone suggest me a good motherboard to go with the same processor?? 

guys - please help,, cause am not that a tech savvy guy,, and i need the system back up and running. let me know in case i missed out any of the details.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Aug 30, 2011)

hey your problem seems tricky
do you have a UPS 
if no then may be due to some electrical fault your PC may not be booting up !!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

Unsure about the exact situation, but check motherboard. If possible & your problem continues like this, send your motherboard for RMA.

BTW, which PSU you are using?


----------



## sjstays (Aug 31, 2011)

using a frontech 450w psu now.. previously a 550w of the same make... i don use a ups. i don want to sound naive.. but the same setup used to work before. have got the electric connections checked and the earthing is fine.

thanks for the replies.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Now this problem can either be from your motherboard or from your ram module(s). *No.* But you have said that your system ran perfectly with new PSU for some time, I'll cast doubt over the ability of your PSU. 

Frontech PSUs are never famous for its built quality. So, if possible try to get Corsair CX series PSU & be sure that problem is not happening due to low quality PSU.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

buy a ups and a good psu like corsair CX430V2 @2.3k,FSP Saga II 400W.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2011)

GTS450 is way too heavy for a crap local PSU. try running your system without the GPU. or have you already done it with the new 450W?


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 20, 2011)

seems to an issue with mobo...i had a similar issue post bios update...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Didn't understand. Have the problem been solved?


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 21, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Didn't understand. Have the problem been solved?



its still in RMA... .technician was talking about BJ failure which I didnt get!


----------

